# Reusable spray can



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever used a reusable spray can. One that you can put penetrating oil or degreaser in and charge with compressed air. Looking to buy in bulk gallons and still have aerosol. I have found a couple on amazon, but not sure if they are any good. Thanks Bob


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

We just use a manual spray bottle. Forced air would be amazing!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Used them in the shop at off farm job. Sprayed degreasers and metal protectors on dies and molds in for repair. The ones we had worked fine. Bought a cheap Harbor Freight one for home use, not so good. Last I looked a good one would be around $50, may be more now.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have one of those. If I remember right it worked good. It's around here some where. I believe the name on it may have been "sure shot"


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use manual spray bottles . We buy pb blaster $18 per gallon ..... Some manual sprayers I put case ih hytrain in and add just enough diesel fuel so it will spray . and as long as my old man lives we will have a bunch of hand pump oil cans around with motor oil in . Ha they work . We cut back on aerosol use . ... Bob if you find one of those cans let us know that would be the trick


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> I have one of those. If I remember right it worked good. It's around here some where. I believe the name on it may have been "sure shot"


Yeah, that was the ones we had in the shop at work "Sure-Shot". Didn't remember the name with the first post.

http://www.sureshotsprayer.com/


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I have one of those. If I remember right it worked good. It's around here some where. I believe the name on it may have been "sure shot"


Sure shot is the brand that I bought for all my technicians for bulk brake clean solvent when I managed a service department, and unless they dropped them and broke the nozzle or trigger, they are 100% reliable. I have had the same one for going on 20 years. Tool trucks sell them too, like Matco or Snap on. They are a little pricey, but like most anything, if you take care of it, it will outlast you


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Never knew they made such a thing. Just ordered 2 for the farm shop! One for PB Blaster, 1 for Chain and Cable Lube. Thanks!


----------

